# Ear wax



## Wilma (Sep 26, 2014)

Has anyone used hydrogen peroxide to clean wax out of ears. If so how did it work ? Any other suggestions for cleaning the wax out of ears. Thanking you In advance for your replies.
Wilma


----------



## Mike CHS (Apr 3, 2011)

I get just about a total blockage and use peroxide to break it loose. I may have to do it once a day for 3-4 days before it totally clears up but it has worked for me.


----------



## tracylee (Jun 29, 2013)

I use peroxide to soften the wax and use an ear candle to bring the wax out.


----------



## mrs whodunit (Feb 3, 2012)

We use H2O2 for cleaning our ears. I put some into the ear and let soak for awhile. After its soaked we use a 'snot sucker' to rinse the ear out with warm water. Always amazed at the crud that comes out.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Peroxide bubbles to help clear out some of the "stuck" wax. Oil actually softens it up and seems to work better though. And the best we found was just using water shooting at a higher pressure to push it out. One of our boys had impacted wax a few times, and the water shooting in there worked best.


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

Somewhat related,be careful selecting peroxide. It is extreme.100% peroxide is used to dissolve the skin and bleach the skulls of "european skull mounted deer".I never use over 5%.
I just discovered the best mouth wash. 1 part 5% peroxide mixed with 4 parts mouthwash.It's the cleanest your mouth will ever feel.CVS sells it as" peroxide sore mouth cleanser".It is 1 1/2 % peroxide and costs $5.00 for 8 ounces.

Lastly,I was once stranded in the winter on the road. I had nothing to eat or drink. I found a quart jar of honey and over night consumed it.My ears ran with wax for 4 months.Each morning it would be dripping from the ear that was lower depending on which side i slept on.

Wade


----------



## hjnaquin (Feb 26, 2015)

mekasmom said:


> Peroxide bubbles to help clear out some of the "stuck" wax. Oil actually softens it up and seems to work better though. And the best we found was just using water shooting at a higher pressure to push it out. One of our boys had impacted wax a few times, and the water shooting in there worked best.



How do you use the oil to get the wax out?

My daughter has had this wax in her ear we cannot seem to get out. We've tried peroxide quite a few times, along with qtips, and we can't get it.


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

hjnaquin said:


> How do you use the oil to get the wax out?
> 
> My daughter has had this wax in her ear we cannot seem to get out. We've tried peroxide quite a few times, along with qtips, and we can't get it.


 ...........My docs nurse used a small squeeze bulb with warm water and simply squirted it into my ear . It worked very well ! They sell these ear wax 'kits' at W. Mt. that contain a small squeeze bulb . , fordy


----------



## hjnaquin (Feb 26, 2015)

fordy said:


> ...........My docs nurse used a small squeeze bulb with warm water and simply squirted it into my ear . It worked very well ! They sell these ear wax 'kits' at W. Mt. that contain a small squeeze bulb . , fordy



Thanks! My daughters definitely got a glob just stuck there that no amount of peroxide/qtips will get out! I don't want to have to bring her to the doctor unless I have to, which if I can't get it out, I might have to.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

You MAY be able to reduce ear wax production by using 90% isopropyl alcohol in the ears after showering. Excessive wax production MAY be from an irritant such as a minor fungal overgrowth.


----------



## hjnaquin (Feb 26, 2015)

Harry Chickpea said:


> You MAY be able to reduce ear wax production by using 90% isopropyl alcohol in the ears after showering. Excessive wax production MAY be from an irritant such as a minor fungal overgrowth.



Gross. What about ear wax candles? Would that work?


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

hjnaquin said:


> Gross. What about ear wax candles? Would that work?


Nope. Fungal infections can respond to anti-fungal creams, zinc compounds, alcohol and sometimes vinegar. If you go to a drugstore you may find a product called "swimmer's ear." It is a tiny bottle with 95% alcohol and a little glycerine, used to dry out the ear canal.


----------



## DEKE01 (Jul 17, 2013)

I have autoimmune problems, one symptom is VERY itchy ears and tons of wax. I tried a few medications but none did any better than regularly cleaning my ears with alcohol, H2O2, or vinegar on a Q-tip and...

Grossness alert. :lookout:

About once a week, I take a sterile Bic pen cap to scrape out the canal. The cap is not so long that I can damage the drum and the shape of it is more effective than any thing I've found at bringing wax out. It is something you do by feel, so I seriously doubt you could safely do it to someone else. 

I know people are going to scream about putting things in your ear, but I've had this problem for 40 years and it has been the only solution other than frequent doctor visits.


----------



## hjnaquin (Feb 26, 2015)

DEKE01 said:


> I have autoimmune problems, one symptom is VERY itchy ears and tons of wax. I tried a few medications but none did any better than regularly cleaning my ears with alcohol, H2O2, or vinegar on a Q-tip and...
> 
> Grossness alert. :lookout:
> 
> ...



Yeah I wouldn't feel comfortable sticking something that far in her ear. It would be one thing if she could do it herself but she's too little to know how


----------



## modineg44 (Jun 25, 2002)

Several years ago I had a plug that would not come loose. Finally I filled the ear with the drops (HP plus something soothing) and slept so the ear was up. It bubbled all night but in the morning the plug finally came out with several quirts with the "bulb." I could not believe how big/long that plug was.


----------



## anahatalotus (Oct 25, 2012)

I second using oil in ears! I have read in numerous places that hydrogen peroxide should not be used in the ears. Ha I almost typed eyes, it defiantly shod not be used there! Anyways one of my kiddos gets major ear wax build up. I melt and somewhat cool to be warm but not too hot a dabble of coconut oil. Sometimes I use olive oil with garlic if we're eating it for dinner anyways or maybe I just use the garlic when I think it's a fungal thing from too much swimming or spelunking. 
Anyways the oil softens up the wax making it easier to retrieve with a q tip, or eve just flush out with warm water and one of those thingies that looks like a old bicycle horn if a mouse rode a bicycle. 
I have never used the earwax candles but have heard from a few people that they work wonders and from others that they are uncomfortable and had no effect, or is it affect?


----------



## hjnaquin (Feb 26, 2015)

anahatalotus said:


> I second using oil in ears! I have read in numerous places that hydrogen peroxide should not be used in the ears. Ha I almost typed eyes, it defiantly shod not be used there! Anyways one of my kiddos gets major ear wax build up. I melt and somewhat cool to be warm but not too hot a dabble of coconut oil. Sometimes I use olive oil with garlic if we're eating it for dinner anyways or maybe I just use the garlic when I think it's a fungal thing from too much swimming or spelunking.
> Anyways the oil softens up the wax making it easier to retrieve with a q tip, or eve just flush out with warm water and one of those thingies that looks like a old bicycle horn if a mouse rode a bicycle.
> I have never used the earwax candles but have heard from a few people that they work wonders and from others that they are uncomfortable and had no effect, or is it affect?



My husband gets huge balls of wax that just fall out of his ears (gross, I know). But he said he's used the earwax candles and loves it. That he's gotten like a whole crayola out of his ear lol


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I use HP, let it soak/bubble, then use an old-fashioned bobby pen. Just invert the head of it CAREFULLY into the ear canal and get behind the plug. Works!


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

fordy said:


> ...........My docs nurse used a small squeeze bulb with warm water and simply squirted it into my ear . It worked very well ! They sell these ear wax 'kits' at W. Mt. that contain a small squeeze bulb . , fordy


I do that ever so often. Just a squeeze bulb and some warm water. A few squirts (it usually takes me 3 or 4 tries to figure out the correct angle, which is never quite what I think it would be) and a few good squirts and the wax is laying in the bottom of the bathroom sink and I can HEAR again. 

It's not hard or painful. It's quick. It's cheap. And it works for me.


----------

